# Formular: Send-Button als Text



## drathy (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob man bei einem Formular einen Text auch als "Senden"-Button definieren kann und wenn ja, wie? Ich kenne bislang nur die Möglichkeit als normaler Button oder als Bild...
Danke!
Gruß, Drathy


----------



## Da Hacker (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi drathy,

und wie machst du das bei einem Bild?
Ich denke doch, dass du bei einem OnClick eine Javascript Funktion aufrufst, die die Daten dann sendet(vielleicht via JS auf einen Button klicken). Wenn du nun einen Text anklickbar machen möchtest, dann schreib doch einfach folgendes:

```
<p onClick='Datensenden()'>Testtext</p>
```
Oder so ähnlich.

Bei Fragen einfach fragen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen:
Da' Hacker


----------



## drathy (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Also beim Bild mache ich das so ohne JS:


```
<input type="image" src="/wDeutsch/img/send_button.gif"
onclick="submitForm(document.frmSubscribe);" value="Senden" />
```

Ich wollte das eigentlich auch ganz gerne ohne JS lösen. Ok, mit dem Bild klappt das auch, aber ich wollte einfach mal hören, ob evtl. die Möglichkeit besteht, das halt auch textuell zu machen...


----------



## Maik (5. Dezember 2005)

drathy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Also beim Bild mache ich das so ohne *JS* (JavaScript):
> 
> ...


"Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun..."


Und noch ein Tip: <input type='image' src="" value="Senden"> ist nichts anderes als ein Klick-Button mit Hintergrundgrafik


----------



## hpvw (5. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst ein Submit-Input wie einen Text aussehen lassen, indem Du mit CSS die Rahmen entfernst und die Hintergrundfarbe anpasst.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## drathy (5. Dezember 2005)

Danke Euch beiden!



> "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun..."



Jup, stimmt generell und ganz besonders bei Formularen...


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2005)

drathy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke Euch beiden!


Wenn dir der Lösungsvorschlag von _hpvw_ weitergeholfen hat, dann markiere das Thema bitte als 'erledigt'.

Vielen Dank


----------



## drathy (6. Dezember 2005)

Ok, das mit dem Button löse ich doch am besten mit ner Hintergrundgrafik - das mit dem Text gefällt mir gar nicht, klappt nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe...egal.

Was ich noch gerne wüsste (wollte jetzt erstmal nicht nen extra Thread dazu erstellen, da es um was Ähnliches geht): Kann ich ein Eingabefeld (in das die Mail-Adresse eingegeben werden soll) grafisch anders gestalten, als es standardmäßig vorgegeben ist? Ich würde das Feld nämlich gerne mit runden Ecken versehen...
Ich hatte versucht eine Hintergrundgrafik zu hinterlegen, aber dann hatte ich nicht mehr die Möglichkeit Eingaben in das "Feld" zu machen. Kann mir da jemand helfen


----------

